# rg6 to usb adapter, any good?



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

wondering how good and well one of those cable to usb adapters work? i was going to use a rf mod on the composit on the back of my xbox to my computer so i can go in the other room and play the xbox so my wife can watch her stupid shows...lol will that get me a semi decent picture and can i use it full screen? are there any other good ways of doing this.......thanks!


----------

